# Teaching > General Teaching >  Education Terminology

## Shea

Can any one recommend a site that provides a glossary of educational terms?
I'm really having trouble with some of this. 

For example, I have a good general idea of what massed practice, guided practice and independent practice are, but what is distributed practice? What are cueing systems and how do you decode and utilize them? And there are a bunch of terms about standardized testing that I don't know at all.

This is so frustrating! All this study and I failed the practice test because I didn't know this terminology. By the way, what is an ELL teacher?

Any help would be so nice!

I'm off to go burn Bloom Taxonomy into my brain.

----------


## Logos

Ah so this is what has been keeping you from the fora  :Smile: 

I have found this site pretty useful for acronyms, can't help you with the other terms however.

http://www.acronymfinder.com/

"ELL" has 6 possibilities!
http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-quer...d&string=exact

----------


## Scheherazade

ELL is English Language Learning/Learners, I think (though these acronyms do vary a lot).

I have been searching for a good site for terminology (one valid for the US) and this one seems OK: http://www.uta.fi/FAST/US5/REF/glossary.html

*edit*

Ah, Logos was faster than me!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

> *edit*
> 
> Ah, Logos was faster than me!


 :Wink:  but.. probably better to have a country-specific site, as terms I'm sure vary greatly depending on where one is.

----------


## Shea

Thanks for the help guys! Yes Logos, this is why I've been away. And sadly, I feel as if my brain is mush, useful neither for discussing literature nor teaching.

That acronym site ought to come in handy. Unfortunately, I won't be able to use it during the test. I got that particular question wrong because ELL teacher was one of the answers (multiple choice). I didn't know what it was, so I picked it. I hope they don't use acronyms on the test, that really wouldn't be very fair! By they way, judging by the question, it's probably English Language Learner (if they'd come out and said it that way, I would've chosen the right answer!)

Scher, thanks for the try, but that list is too general to education. I need a list specifically for teaching and teaching strategies.

----------


## Shea

Here, this is something like what I need. I was able to find a few of my terms here. No doubt I should look at all of these. But there are more that I can't find (like distributed practice).

http://www.usu.edu/teachall/text/effective/EFFglos.htm

----------


## Shea

Passed the practice test this time! Yay! Now I've got to focus on my glossary of literary terms for the other test. At least I don't have to compile them myself!

Thanks for the help everyone!

----------


## Scheherazade

Well done, Shea and good luck with the next exam!  :Smile:

----------


## adilyoussef

Congratulation! The best wishes! You can do it.

----------

